# A Dance With Dragons



## Samy :] (Aug 16, 2006)

Tell me.
Are any of you as excited as I am???
I feel so utterly shakey about the next book that I might just soil my pants.
George RR Martin.
A Song of Ice and Fire is a masterpiece.
Here, look what I picked up for A Dance With Dragons.
He's given us a chapter to read.
Go on, READ IT.
Ugh. I can't wait.
Tell me your thoughts.

http://www.georgerrmartin.com/chapter.html


----------



## Stewart (Aug 17, 2006)

Must just be you then.

Seriously, having read that, there's little worth wetting yourself over.


----------



## Ben (Aug 17, 2006)

Great. I go to read the chapter, and I find out something I did _not _want to know.

Stewart, I'd recommend giving the first book of the series, _A Game of Thrones_, a go. It's a brilliant story. I've only read the first book, and a couple of chapters of the second, but it's sucked me right in.


----------



## Samy :] (Aug 17, 2006)

Stewart said:
			
		

> Must just be you then.
> 
> Seriously, having read that, there's little worth wetting yourself over.



Please, don't say that unless you've read A Song of Ice And Fire series.
If you have, then I suppose you understand that chapter perfectly and is not excited over George RR Martin as much as I am. But if you haven't, you wouldn't understand. I'm not saying this to be rude, but I'm in love with the series just like a bunch of other readers. Its truly addicting. Especially a Storm of Swords. My brilliant favorite.


----------



## Stewart (Aug 17, 2006)

Besh said:
			
		

> Stewart, I'd recommend giving the first book of the series, _A Game of Thrones_, a go.


I did. But I only got a few pages in before starting something else. I've kept it though, in the belief that I may come back to it.


----------



## Kana (Aug 24, 2006)

Samy :] said:
			
		

> Are any of you as excited as I am???


 
I personally am. GRRM is one of my favorite authors, and I can't wait for ADWD. A Feast for Crows annoyed me a bit, but only because my favourite characters were missing. Otherwise it was wonderful.

By the by, have you read the other spoiler chapters? Their transcripts/summaries have been posted in the ASOIAF forums.


----------



## Greyrost (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah , I love A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Samy :] (Aug 27, 2006)

i'm rather glad that none of you have lost your sanity.
george rr martin is one of the best.
oh lordy <3


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2006)

I remember everyone kept reccomending that I read ASOIAF as well as that Malazan series by Erikson....ASOIAF is absoloutley amazing, however I regret ever buying that first Malazan book.


----------



## Spherical Time (Sep 16, 2006)

It's good, but I have trouble relating to his characters and world.  You'd think, by the law of averages, at some time, somewhere, something good would happen to someone.

(And by good, I don't mean surviving to be tortured further, even if they later escape.)


----------



## PianoMaster107 (Mar 19, 2007)

I love ASOIAF im only one the thrid book right now but the books are amazing.  I do understand why some people do not like the books.  A freind of mine, for example, doesn't like it because he doesn't like switching to so many different characters.  I love that about it though.  I first started reading the book becuase everywhere i searched for the top fantasy books they always put ASOIAF as the top series.  And I agree.  If you like fantasy or not it is still great literature.


----------



## DaBags311 (Mar 24, 2007)

the style isn't for everyone, a lot of people read a book to follow one specific character and get frustrated having to wait to read about them because there are so many different point of view characters. 

Some people can't get past the unflinching realism of life in the middle ages. They read fantasy to read away from all the crap of the present. This book just isn't what those people are looking for.

For those who are tired of normal (not necessarily bad) fantasy will find either a highly refreshing change of pace with an awesome story and some of the best characterization today, or an unenjoyable downer.

The reason a lot of people's favorite characters were missing from A Feast for Crows is because the book was originally A Dance with Dragons but it was getting too big and the publisher had GRRM seperate the book into 2 parts.  rather than only tell half of each character's storyline for the book, GRRM decided to split the books by Point of View characters and region.  We'll see those characters (tyrion, jon, etc) when Dance with Dragons comes out.


----------



## Logos (Mar 24, 2007)

Hell yeah, how do you not love an author who shamelessly, frequently and uncerimoniously butchers his characters? I've heard bad things about a Feast for crows, and I didn't buy it when i saw it simply because it had been so effing long between the third and fourth books and I stopped caring somewhere in the middle. It's a convincing, believable and messed up world (Tyrion is the best character EVER) it's So good that I'm willing to overlook this recent strain of GADAWFUL titles "a dance with dragons" GAG ME. These little froo-froo, poodle in your prada handbag titles completely betray the grittiness of the world, I won't be surprised if the next book is called like "a parade of pixies" or "a most fantastical faire in which princess honeydew sorrowfully misplaces her unicorn"


----------



## Hodge (Mar 24, 2007)

It's actually going to be called something like "A Time for Wolves."


If the title turns you off of a series you already know to be good, then perhaps you should get over it?


----------



## DaBags311 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hodge said:
			
		

> It's actually going to be called something like "A Time for Wolves."
> 
> 
> If the title turns you off of a series you already know to be good, then perhaps you should get over it?



word.


----------



## Kane (Mar 25, 2007)

Hodge said:
			
		

> It's actually going to be called something like "A Time for Wolves."
> 
> 
> If the title turns you off of a series you already know to be good, then perhaps you should get over it?



**Some Spoilers**

You sure about that?  I think "A Time for Wolves" comes after "A Dance with Dragons."  We saw Arya and Sansa in "A Feast for Crows," and we should see more of Jon, Bran and Rickon(Sp) in "A Dance with Dragons," but you can't really have "A Time for Wolves" until all the Starks are present.  I'd like to see what happens, though.  Arya is one of my favorite characters, and now the bastard blinded her at the end of "A Feast for Crows," so, I'd like to see if it's permanent(Knowing Martin, it probably is) and what happens to her.  

I love these books, but I'm not always thrilled when my favorite characters get screwed over.


----------



## Hodge (Mar 25, 2007)

I meant after _A Dance With Dragons,_ the one he said would be "A Parade of Pixies."


----------



## Kane (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahh okay.


----------



## Svalbard (May 6, 2007)

When it comes to throwing convention out the window, GRR, has no equal in the fantasy world. I remember nearly dropping A Game of Thrones in shock when he killed of one of the main characters. Readers of the series will know who I mean.


----------



## Hodge (May 6, 2007)

That pissed me off so much I had to read more.


----------



## Lyonidus (May 6, 2007)

Lol, i got into this series by accident and finished reading the whole thing, now i eagerly anticipate the next book..
Lol, aint it funny how the fates conspire agaionst us?


----------

